# Assassins Creed Aspect Ratio Problem !



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi !
I am playing Assassins Creed 1.
PC is not so strong. So to keep good fps i had to lower resolution to 1024x768
I have 22" monitor with  1366x768 native resolution.

Problem:
When i play game there is a black bar at bottom as well as up of screen. Seems like a movie. I don't like this thing.

Is there a way to maintain full aspect ratio along my widescreen ??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

I also had similar problem but with AC 2. Well in game settings don't offer this but there are some mods out there to rectify this problem.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2011)

AC,AC2 are designed to run at a 16:9 ratio. They say they did this to give the same experience to every player. Although some say that they are quite lazy to port a 16:9 console game to PC monitors. Anyways, If you are running at a resolution which is not 16:9, you will get a letterboxed image. Use any of these resolutions to avoid a letterboxed image. 1280x720, 1280x768, 1280x800, 1440x900, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, 1920x1200.

I had the same problem when I was playing this game. Back in 2008. With a inane graphic card. Follow the thread below and you will be good to go.

Widescreen Gaming Forum &bull; View topic - Assassin's Creed ... in TripleHead ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2011)

Technically, 1366x768 is a 16:9 aspect ratio. Whereas, 1024x768 isn't. If you're GPU allows full screen scaling, then you could use that feature to fit the image to full screen. However, the image would be stretched and wouldn't look appealing. So it's best to leave it with those black borders, if you're not running it on a 16:9 native aspect ratio.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanx

@vasmi_krishna link was useful.

I tried aspect ratio tool from widescreengaming.com
it helps , but it also makes hud more wide -for good fps i can compromise with it.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Hi !
> I am playing Assassins Creed 1.
> PC is not so strong. So to keep good fps i had to lower resolution to 1024x768
> I have 22" monitor with  1366x768 native resolution.
> ...


No, its a console port and you have to live with it. Only 16:9 monitor will work properly with it.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, its a console port and you have to live with it. Only 16:9 monitor will work properly with it.



you don't noticed that my monitor is 1366x768 means it is16:9 but i lowered resolution to 1024by768 for good fps.
Btw problem is solved tool in above link did the job.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> you don't noticed that my monitor is 1366x768 means it is16:9 but i lowered resolution to 1024by768 for good fps.
> Btw problem is solved tool in above link did the job.


Same analogy, the game resolution and the monitor should both have 16:9 ratio. Anyway glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

^^btw as u are a senior member than me-thanx to response the thread.


----------

